# leichenwagen am fuchstanz



## prozak (25. Mai 2007)

gestern abend, gegen 22 uhr, wir waren gerade am fuchstanz angekommen, stand im völligen dunkel ein polizeiwagen. wir dachten uns nix weiter, haben kurz was getrunken, als plötzlich neben uns ein leichenwagen auftaucht  
polizei und leichenwagen sind dann richtung feldi weitergefahren. wir haben aber nichts weiteres gesehen... nightriden kann ganz schön unheimlich sein...


----------



## scottiee (25. Mai 2007)

vorgestern ist auf dem feldi ein sack reis umgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (25. Mai 2007)

Ich ruf mal Wayne an und frag was er davon hält ;-)


----------



## prozak (25. Mai 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> vorgestern ist auf dem feldi ein sack reis umgefallen


vermutlich dir aufn kopp


----------



## scottiee (25. Mai 2007)

prozak schrieb:


> vermutlich dir aufn kopp



hast du sie noch alle. wenn du schon so nen bescheuerten thread aufmachst, was kein a.... interessiert dann musst du auch mit dem echo leben. manmanman


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2007)

wenn du schon bescheuerte antworten gibst in threads, die dich angeblich nicht interessieren, musst du auch mit dem echo leben können.


----------



## scottiee (25. Mai 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> wenn du schon bescheuerte antworten gibst in threads, die dich angeblich nicht interessieren, musst du auch mit dem echo leben können.



hallllooooo, jemand da?

ich hab nen joke auf sein bescheuertes posting gemacht und der kasper wird beleidigend. also bitte


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2007)

klar ist da jemand da. sieh's doch mal so:

er hat nen joke auf dein bescheuertes posting gemacht und du kasper wirst beleidigend. also bitte


----------



## prozak (25. Mai 2007)

@mrscottieee
wenn ich dich beleidigt haben sollte, tut mir das aufrichtigt leid.
ansonsten würd' ich sagen, kann man bescheuerte postings ja einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2007)

Mich würde schonmal interessieren, was da los war.

Ich werde nachher mal den Besitzer vom Kiosk am Fuchstanz fragen.


----------



## tommix000 (25. Mai 2007)

also mich interessiert es auch, da ich kurz vor dieser zeit den weg gefahren bin.

@scottiee: ignoriere doch einfach threads die dich nicht interessieren, deine antworten waren auf jeden fall voll daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (25. Mai 2007)

kasperletheater hier. ich geh jetzt lieber biken anstatt meine zeit mit sowas zu verschwenden.

servus


----------



## BOOZE (25. Mai 2007)

Wahrscheinlich hat sich wieder so ein Motorbetriebener Biker den Appel eingefahren, letzten So. ist auch so ein bekloppter mit 500 Sachen ganz dicht an parkenden Autos und Besuchern vorbeigeschossen.
Da fällt mir manchmal nichts mehr ein!


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2007)

nö. war definitiv im wald. ansonsten hätte der leichenwagen nicht zum fuchstanz gemusst, um von da aus von der polizei woauchimmerhin geführt zu werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mit dem Inhaber des Kiosks am Fuchstanz gesprochen:

Ein älterer Biker (Radfahrer), so um die 70 Jahre ist wohl gestern bergauf auf dem Stück zwischen Fuchstanz und Windeck tot vom Bike gekippt. Er war den Leuten am Fuchstanz schon aufgefallen, weil er offensichtlich dort schon einen überlasteten Eindruck gemacht hat. Er hat sich aber wohl von seinem Mit-Biker dazu überreden lassen, weiter Richtung Feldberg zu fahren...

Das Ganze ist wohl gestern so zwischen 19:00 Uhr und 20:00 Uhr passiert, aber wahrscheinlich hat man die Leiche erst später abgeholt.

Und könntet Ihr bitte jetzt Eure pietät- und geschmacklosen Kommentare zu dieser traurigen Angelegenheit unterlassen - Danke!


----------



## Maggo (25. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und könntet Ihr bitte jetzt Eure pietät- und geschmacklosen Kommentare zu dieser traurigen Angelegenheit unterlassen - Danke!


----------



## prozak (26. Mai 2007)

krass. danke für die info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (28. Mai 2007)

So will ich auch mal sterben, vielleicht nicht gerade mit 70, sondern eher mit 100 ... wenn ich gerade mit meinem 2,6 kg ultralight-Bike aus den neuesten Nanohightechbiologiegewebe mit Puls 160 und einem Grinsen im Gesicht auf den Gipfel stürme ...


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> So will ich auch mal sterben, vielleicht nicht gerade mit 70, sondern eher mit 100 ... wenn ich gerade mit meinem 2,6 kg ultralight-Bike aus den neuesten Nanohightechbiologiegewebe mit Puls 160 und einem Grinsen im Gesicht auf den Gipfel stürme ...


 

und dabei vor allem *schmerzfrei *- Respekt 

Sofern sich bis dahin nicht alle Parameter verschieben wär das wohl für viele Biker die Alternative zur Schönsten Sache der Welt als Todesursache.
Die Franzosen nennen den Org. ja auch DEN KLEINEN TOD.


----------



## CoAXx (5. Juni 2007)

prozak schrieb:


> vermutlich dir aufn kopp




An der Stelle musste ich noch herzhaft lachen, genau das ging mir bei seinem Kommentar auch durch den Kopf.

Der Rest ist ziemlich traurig und heftig, wie krass, ich möchte net der sein, der einen anderen dazu überredet...... dabei bin ichs schon oft gewesen...auwaia


----------

